# New here with liquid soap questions



## asherbenruby (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello.  I have been soaping for about 10 years and decided to try my hand at liquid soap.  Made my first batch following Soaping 101's video and definitely want to make more. I would like to try making a batch using some of my favorite oils.   I have some questions after making my batch and I can't seem to find the answers through searches.

Is there a calculator for liquid soap?  

The recipe I used does not have to be neutralized.  I don't know why and it was not explained on the video.  Only while searching for more liquid soap recipes did I find some are neutralized.

Does liquid soap need to be preserved?  

Is there a good website/book etc that explains liquid soapmaking?

Sorry for so many questions my first post.  I am really excited about this new project and can't wait to make a second batch.

I appreciate your help!
Kelly
Simply Bodycare
Missouri - ~The Show Me State~


----------



## Lindy (Feb 6, 2014)

If you have SM3 it does liquid soap calculations.  Other than that I'm not sure as I only use SM3.

 Because your pH in soap, including liquid soap is high a preservative is not necessary (of course there are those who feel it does), but at a pH of 8+ it remains an environment that does not encourage bacteria, molds or fungus.

 Hope that helps at least a little bit.


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 6, 2014)

Catherine Failor's book on LS is a great go-to for information regarding dilutions, PH testing, oils that cloud etc.  Her methods seem to confuse many, but I find it a great resource.

I use both SM3 and Soap Calc for developing recipes.  Soap Calc has the option for KOH.

As for neutralizing it really depends on the recipe and the end PH result as to whether or not you need to neutralize.  Since starting to use the glycerin method I have not neutralized my LS.  I find the recipe I've developed doesn't need it.

I have been playing around with LS on and off for a couple of years and have yet to have an issue with preserving.  I prefer leaving out unnecessary chemicals and the natural PH of LS allows me to do so.  As Lindy said though there are some that swear you need one.  It's more of a personal preference than a necessity IMO.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Feb 6, 2014)

I am new to soaping all the way around but did TONS of research before even mixing my first batch of CP. Since I'd also planned on doing LS I looked for info on that too. I borrowed about a gazillion books from the library and joined a few forums but this one is by FAR my favorite. I'm no expert but I will share some of my thoughts on the things I have learned.

I use SoapCalc to do liquid soaps. I'm not sure of the others, I was already familiar with it from CP so I stick with it for simplicity's sake.

Many people swear by Catherine Failor's book, I read it twice and just ended up more confused each time. Although there is some good information in it, it is an older book and the main focus is clear LS. It wasn't very helpful to me, but you may like it.

Here are some links with helpful info:
http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/How_to_Make_Natural_Liquid_Soap_s/367.htm
http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2013/10/liquid-soapmaking-5050-method-with.html
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/blog/20120925/how-to-make-liquid-soap-no-cook/2118

If you've been soaping for 10 years then you already know how many changes soaping has undergone. The instructions I found in the older books for CP soap were intimidating and didn't leave me with much understanding of the process itself, I wanted more of the why-do-I-do-that type of information without needing a degree in chemical engineering. I went through the same thing with LS but because it hasn't been around as long, there's not as much out there.

After putting it all together, I came to the conclusion that LS doesn't have to be as complicated as it was believed to be in the past, especially if you don't care if it's not clear. Basically, it's just like solid soap, you add your base alkali to your fatty acids and create a salt, only this one will have a different crystaline structure, so it will remain fluid. As long as your proportions are correct and you get it combined at the molecular level, eventually you'll get soap. Tweaking it to get great soap that does exactly what you want it to do and turns out perfect every time? Ah, now _that's_ where the fun begins.

I read blogs and books and forums (including the 'famous' glycerine method thread with something like 1200 posts on the Dish forum) until I was cross-eyed. I've had a great time doing it; I had no idea soap would be so interesting. You will get great advice and (when necessary) shared commiseration from the people on this forum, for technical understanding, posts from DeeAnna are amazing. 

Hope this helps, happy soaping Kelly!


----------



## asherbenruby (Feb 6, 2014)

cm4bleenmb said:


> I am new to soaping all the way around but did TONS of research before even mixing my first batch of CP. Since I'd also planned on doing LS I looked for info on that too. I borrowed about a gazillion books from the library and joined a few forums but this one is by FAR my favorite. I'm no expert but I will share some of my thoughts on the things I have learned.
> 
> I use SoapCalc to do liquid soaps. I'm not sure of the others, I was already familiar with it from CP so I stick with it for simplicity's sake.
> 
> ...


Thank you cm4bleenmb!  This is great info!  I'm going to dive into this info and try creating my own recipe.  





> I wanted more of the why-do-I-do-that type of information without needing a degree in chemical engineering.


 Exactly!  I want to know why.  I think you have given me a great start!  Thanks again!  Nice to meet you.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 6, 2014)

Both soapcalc and summer bee meadow are excellent for liquid soap. _HOWEVER_... the question of neutralizing has to do with KOH purity, your recipe and your calculator. I think it has been standard to practice to use an excess of lye, then neutralize any active lye remaining after saponification. Because KOH is usually anywhere from 90-95 pure, if you use a calculator that adjust for the impurities, you really don't have to use an excess. Summer bee automatically calculates it, soapcalc has an option to click for 90% purity.

Rereading that paragraph I am not sure it makes sense, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Susie (Feb 8, 2014)

SoapCalc has JUST given an option for KOH 90% purity.  No longer any need to try to adjust on your own.

This is about the easiest explanation I have seen for making liquid soap. 

http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/how-to-make-liquid-soap/

And it is not simple enough.  However, she will link you to a liquid soaper group that has beginner recipes that do not require neutralization or anything else complicated.


----------



## asherbenruby (Feb 10, 2014)

Susie said:


> SoapCalc has JUST given an option for KOH 90% purity.  No longer any need to try to adjust on your own.
> 
> This is about the easiest explanation I have seen for making liquid soap.
> 
> ...



Thanks Susie!


----------



## Susie (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, I am just going to warn you now that I find making liquid soap more addictive and entrancing than CP or HP.  I _use_ more liquid soap than bar soap, so I guess it makes sense.  

And another warning, don't make liquid soap until you are almost out of the store bought stuff.  You're not going to be able to tolerate the smell or how it dries your hands ever again.  So, the store bought stuff is going to go to waste.  And you can use the empty containers to put your liquid soap in.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 10, 2014)

Susie said:


> And another warning, don't make liquid soap until you are almost out of the store bought stuff.  You're not going to be able to tolerate the smell or how it dries your hands ever again.  So, the store bought stuff is going to go to waste.  And you can use the empty containers to put your liquid soap in.



I'm seconding this! I was luckily almost out of laundry soap when I made that, so I'm able to stand the wait (and it helps that liquid soap likes a sequestering period, similar to bars curing, and I'm using up the last of the storebought in that period). I'm not sure I'll be able to stand the wait with dish soap... While I'm definitely on the lower end of that, I'm not low enough to be able to use it all up in the sequestering period... And I'm going to be making it as soon as I can convince myself to get off my butt and clean the kitchen!


----------



## asherbenruby (Mar 1, 2014)

Susie said:


> Yeah, I am just going to warn you now that I find making liquid soap more addictive and entrancing than CP or HP.  I _use_ more liquid soap than bar soap, so I guess it makes sense.
> 
> And another warning, don't make liquid soap until you are almost out of the store bought stuff.  You're not going to be able to tolerate the smell or how it dries your hands ever again.  So, the store bought stuff is going to go to waste.  And you can use the empty containers to put your liquid soap in.


Thanks for the warning! I am finding that it is very addicting!


----------



## seven (Mar 1, 2014)

It is addicting! I am itching to make another batch, but i still have some paste, and that's gonna last a while. i find LS is way more economical than CP/HP soap. i love both though


----------

